# Good Turnout



## OffShoreSkiff (Jun 28, 2009)




----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

yummy


----------



## mark_gardner (Mar 18, 2009)

keep it up and you'll find your snook, i grew up there and have hooked plenty around the spill gate as well as the lights along the icw


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Back in the day we would get large Snook off US1 where West Palm became Lake Worth at the Spillway. Fished from the South side with live fresh water shiners free lined on 40lbs leaders. Good Fun and Harry's Banana Farm was still open late to have a few cold drinks for free if we donated a few fish....


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Well isn't snook season still closed anyway? atleast you got a meal out of it.


----------



## Jose_Arias (Mar 14, 2009)

Nice catch ... Snook is open on the Atlantic side only...


----------

